
When is it time to take the plunge? - ciordia9
http://blog.nuancelabs.com/2007/06/02/when-is-it-time-to-take-the-plunge/
======
davidw
Nice list, but.... "uh oh, another rails TODO list". There are too many out
there, and I speak from experience:

<http://stufftodo.dedasys.com>

~~~
jkhoffman
I'm interested, what bearing does our use of Rails have on whether the product
is useful? If we had used Java, PHP, or Python would it really be different?

If the argument is just that there are too many web services for managing your
to-do list, I might agree--we analyzed them all when writing our business
plan. But, the reality is that none of them scratch our itch. And it's not
that we're perfectionists; I've never met anyone who's passionately in love
with their online to-do list. We intend to change that.

~~~
davidw
Well, maybe you'll succeed where others have failed, I sincerely wish you good
fortune.

However, it just seems to be a space that a lot of people have tried. A lot of
the apps aren't very good, true, but others are, and it shows signs that it's
heading towards being a commodity, along the lines of web mail. To do
something people will pay for, it's got to be head and shoulders above the
competition, and be seriously useful to companies.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=17662>

And there's nothing wrong with Rails at all - quite the contrary - I use it
extensively myself, and absolutely love it. Just that a lot of people, myself
included, seem to end up making a todo list app with it.

